
The Historical $100 Prize Has Been Awarded - ghosh
http://futurism.com/the-historical-100-prize-has-been-awarded-for-a-solution-that-would-take-10-billion-years-to-read/
======
jszymborski
"the $big-number years to read" is a rather silly way to put it; 68Gb of
compressed text on the other hand...

